# Toolbox Bling



## bosephus (Jun 5, 2016)

A while ago a friend gave me a section of old bowling alley floor.   After some head scratching and quite a few hours work pulling nails and stripping the old finish off this is what I ended up with .

A new top for my little snap on box ...  it still needs a final sanding and a few coats of poly urethane.   
But it doesn't look bad for a being made by a guy with a circular saw and a pry bar for wood working equipment 



Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ELHEAD (Jun 5, 2016)

I believe that will be very useful as well as "purty". Good job!


----------



## derf (Jun 5, 2016)

And the best thing is that it's non magnetic!


----------



## Sandia (Jun 6, 2016)

Neat application. I have a workbench in my wood shop that I made out of the approach end of a bowling lane.  It is probably 35 years old and looks kind of beat up now, but they are indestructible.
Good find.


----------



## bosephus (Jun 6, 2016)

I still have one good size piece left that is from the approach end as well ,  I was tempted to use it but it is all hard maple and not the yellow pine from further down theballey like my new top is .

I am thinking about having  my wood working nieghbor make a table top from it


----------



## bosephus (Jun 6, 2016)

First coat of poly ....  this might take a few days , it isn't drying all that fast with the humidity 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Jun 6, 2016)

looking nice, Keep going on it.    I would say make a nice desk or work bench out of the rest of it.    Nice job,  Now you can tell people you need to start getting wood working tools so you can do more stuff.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 7, 2016)

looks great Bosephus!
that top will outlast all us here!


----------



## bosephus (Jun 7, 2016)

Why thank you ...  I hesitate to say how many hours I have in making it .  
It took quite a bit of effort  to get it flat again after glueing it together ,  despite my best efforts It had quite a large crown to it .  

But the last coat of poly is on ..  yaay for no more sanding lol 


Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## bosephus (Jun 7, 2016)

Four coats should do it 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice job bosephus , a section of that would make a awesome table top for a small lathe .


----------



## bosephus (Jun 10, 2016)

finished up and bolted down ...    woo hoo it sure is nice finally throwing the rubber mat i had on the box before onto the floor where it belongs . 

 i screwed up somewhere along the finishing process and somehow turned my semi gloss polyurethane into a high gloss finish .  but a minute or two with some 0000 steel wool took care of that easy enough .
not only does it look pretty good , but the best part is i only have a grand total of $23  invested in it  .


----------

